# Ragnarok Online



## vedasisme (Sep 17, 2005)

I used to play this game a lot when I owned a PC.  Now that I use a Mac, will I be able to play this game if I used an emulater like Virtual PC, or is Mac hardware incompatible with this game?


----------



## Viro (Sep 19, 2005)

It is not compatible. And you really shouldn't use Virtual PC for gaming, if you want to retain your sanity. Virtual PC is far too slow for anything processor intensive.


----------

